# We got 2 UKC RO1 legs!



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

As we discovered this weekend UKC Rally is much harder and more confusing than AKC Rally, IMO.

Saturday we literally went from an NQ to a 91 and 4th place. As we passed the finish sign the judge came up to us and apologized for NQing us as we had such a nice run. She said on his "sit down sit", he stood from the down to sit, NQ. Made me truly appreciate the IP in AKC Rally.
The all or nothing scoring in UKC is a nail biter for sure.

Then after we left the ring there was a caucus at the table and then the steward posted our score as a 91. It turned out that what he did was a major deduction afterall and not an NQ. Thank the rally gods for a fair and thorough judge.

Sunday was better but really competitve scores, we got a 96 but didn't place. 

I'm so happy we got the two legs. Augie was such a good boy, he had great attention and was happy, happy, happy. I think competing on home turf surrounded by friends both two and four legged definitely helped.

Oh and later in the afternoon during the trial's novice classes there were two parties that showed up playing laser tag and with one of those human hamster ball things with kids rolling around in it. How do you proof for that?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats on the two legs and nice scores! I've never done UKC rally (or UKC anything). Are the skills basically the same as AKC rally or does UKC have different stuff?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey congratulations! job well done!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great weekend! Congratulations, for sure!!! Poor novice class, they always seem to get the shaft.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great job and congrats!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job! Congrats! UKC is a lot easier to NQ in if you are not careful. It always seems to be us and not our dogs LOL :


----------

